# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Será uma riccordia?

## Jose Faria

Boas,
Preciso que me ajudem a identificar este coral?


Obrigado.

----------


## Luis Reis

Hmmm... parece-me mais um rhodactis jose...

----------


## Jose Faria

> Hmmm... parece-me mais um rhodactis jose...


Olá Luís,
De facto eu não sei... já me disseram ric. yuma, algum tipo de actinodisco ou discossoma. Só pretendo identificar este coral, que veio de boleia de certeza absoluta com a última RV que comprei no fim de semana.

Identificado ou não é belíssimo e, provavelmente só daqui a alguns meses será possível a sua identificação.

----------


## PedroMariani

Boas José parece uma ricordea.

Abraço.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

A foto não ajuda muito. Deverias tirá-la com o coral mais aberto. Contudo, parece, realmente, uma Ricordea, mas não se exclui a hipótesa de ser um Rodacthis, bem bonito, por sinal.

----------


## Jose Faria

> Boas.
> 
> A foto não ajuda muito. Deverias tirá-la com o coral mais aberto. Contudo, parece, realmente, uma Ricordea, mas não se exclui a hipótesa de ser um Rodacthis, bem bonito, por sinal.


Boas,
De facto, sei que a foto não ajuda muito, mas também o coral é relativamente pequeno, tem cerca de 3 a 4mm de diâmetro e com a minha câmara não consigo tirar uma foto mais nítida. 
Também não há problema, o que vier será bem-vindo, porque não faço intenção de o dar ou vender :SbRequin2:  

Obrigado a todos até ao momento

----------

